# Torch coral dying or dead?



## Tiff86c (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everyone , I'm new to this forum and marine aquarium.. Ive had a gold torch for a couple months and everything was fine, until another coral dropped on top of it and the tentacles have fully retracted... I noticed the mouth still moves though.. so I don't know if I should remove it or let it heal itself? There is no brown slime or anything...


----------



## Tiff86c (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone know what's happening to this coral...? Any help would be greatly appreciated

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

From your picture it looks like it's a goner... Flesh looks fully receded from the skeleton so I doubt it has a chance of coming back.


----------



## Tiff86c (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank u for ur help!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It's been a few days since your first post. Have you seen any tissue inside the skeleton at all? If not, then I agree, it's gone. If there is anything left, keep tending to it and watch. There is maybe a 1% chance it could come back.
I have had corals die, but left the rock in the tank, and then a few months later a small tentacle appears and suddenly I have a baby coral. Doesn't generally happen with torches, but you never know.


----------

